# since im not qualified yet



## beasley (Aug 12, 2011)

HERES my GORGEOUS new male <3 unnamed at the moment 


























sucks tho cuz the poor fellow just went crazy on his tail and i believe he was biting it off..im still in the process of getting gravel/caves etc 

&& this this him now :'( it makes me teary 

















i have him quarantined just in case


----------



## Snappyarcher (Aug 6, 2011)

Betta splendens needs a good well planted tank to be truly happy.... Fairly dense vegetation and caves is thought to reduce the number of times it sees it's own tail on it's peripheral vision and therefore stops it thinking its tail is another male and attacking it. I see you are keeping it in bare tanks.... Try to avoid this at all costs. You are seeing the results of doing so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beasley (Aug 12, 2011)

Snappyarcher said:


> Betta splendens needs a good well planted tank to be truly happy.... Fairly dense vegetation and caves is thought to reduce the number of times it sees it's own tail on it's peripheral vision and therefore stops it thinking its tail is another male and attacking it. I see you are keeping it in bare tanks.... Try to avoid this at all costs. You are seeing the results of doing so.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


is that what kind of fish he is?? here i am thinking he was a half moon. yeah i got him on a whim so i just got the plants and a divider in the meantime..im planning on adding gravel and such. and more plants just not sure which. cuz i am VERY new to this betta thing but im in love already  its just soo hard cuz im on such a budget especially with a baby on the wayy!! 


:/

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Snappyarcher (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes he is a betta splendens, this is a member of the anabantid family which includes gourami and ctenopoma fish. They all have in common a "labryinth organ" which seems to be an adapted swimbladder/ lung through which they can extract atmospheric oxygen as well as the usual fish gills. He is definitely not a half moon. the term half moon refers to a bread variety which has been bread for a specific fin shape.... Others are bread for specific colours. However it is still a betta splendens. Get the tank sorted as quick as possible and never get a fish on a whim, research Before the event is paramount in this hobby.


----------



## Snappyarcher (Aug 6, 2011)

beasley said:


> is that what kind of fish he is?? here i am thinking he was a half moon. yeah i got him on a whim so i just got the plants and a divider in the meantime..im planning on adding gravel and such. and more plants just not sure which. cuz i am VERY new to this betta thing but im in love already  its just soo hard cuz im on such a budget especially with a baby on the wayy!!
> 
> 
> :/
> ...


Bog standard pea gravel and loads of planes and bogwood.... All cheap essentials with any anabantid !


----------



## beasley (Aug 12, 2011)

Snappyarcher said:


> Bog standard pea gravel and loads of planes and bogwood.... All cheap essentials with any anabantid !


bogwood wont tear the tail? it just seems sharp and dangerous :/ && thanks for recommending the pea gravel  deff gonna pick that up when i get paid


----------



## Snappyarcher (Aug 6, 2011)

No theres plenty if branches and bog wood etc in their natural environment ... And mine does very well with it and rocks.... Plants are key tho.... Do it today to protect the little fellas life.


----------



## beasley (Aug 12, 2011)

yeah i got a bunch of anachrims or w.ev they are. but since i was freaking out this morning i had the plants and both of my bettas quarantined just in case it was finrot or something serious. im pretty sure he is biting his tail just not 100% sure. im gonna wait till tomorrow to put them all in their tank again. & unfortunatley the salt & decors have to wait till next weekend. cannot afford it right now at all :'(


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Does the ripped parts have black or red edging on his fins? Then it may be fin rot. Treat with aquarium salt, 1 tsp per gallon, and perhaps stress coat to help repair tissue. IF it isn't fin rot, this should treat the bitten fins anyways. Increase water changes to 100% daily. Try putting something in the tank to help him focus on that and not his tail. Anything, some people have had success with ping pong balls.

For now, since you can't have the salts until next week, clean water should help plenty with the healing process.


----------



## beasley (Aug 12, 2011)

BetterBetta said:


> Does the ripped parts have black or red edging on his fins? Then it may be fin rot. Treat with aquarium salt, 1 tsp per gallon, and perhaps stress coat to help repair tissue. IF it isn't fin rot, this should treat the bitten fins anyways. Increase water changes to 100% daily. Try putting something in the tank to help him focus on that and not his tail. Anything, some people have had success with ping pong balls.
> 
> For now, since you can't have the salts until next week, clean water should help plenty with the healing process.


see thats where i get confussed. because when i first noticed him yesterday like this i did noticed a lil red on the top fin where it was broken off. but not alot. also his outtermost fins always had a creamish pinkish tint to them. although there is a lil FAINT red mark on his back tail. but NO BLACK im going to try to post a more clearer picture of him


----------



## beasley (Aug 12, 2011)

see you can see that he does still have some cream color tail left 








but if you do look at the bottom left tail it does seem a lil pinkish & thats where he does have a faint red line..should i be worried?!?!








&& sorry the pictures arent clear . lame laptop


----------



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

its a spitting image of my halfmoon! he's a bit of a tailbiter too


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't think you should be worried, as either way you can treat it with AQ salt... in the mean time, clean water, and maybe move him to a larger container like a plastic tupperware so he has more spaced; it will reduce his biting!


----------



## beasley (Aug 12, 2011)

cant move him anywhere else i dont want to risk killing him cuz of the soap we used to wash dishes. so its just a gallon arrowhead bottle. he seems fine cuz he does swim around but mostly he likes to rest on the indents..


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Vette; I agree. When snappy said this wasn't a halfmoon I about shat. This reminds me of my Callisto who passed, who was actually a DTHM.

Beasley; I'm gonna say he's a halfmoon  In the meantime snappy was right, if not a bit rude, in saying that it's a bit empty in there for him. Betta's get bored really easily and if they don't have stuff to do tail biting can be a result. Treating him with a low dose of Aq. Salt will help if it's fin rot, and if it's not it will help with the new growth. 

If you can move him somewhere bigger until you get the tank sorted out, I would. If you're concerned about soap, take whatever it is, soak it with hot water. When it cools, dump it and wash it out with white vinegar; has to be straight vinegar, can't have additives and stuff. Then rinse with hot water again, probably twice. And make sure you use tap water conditioner. That's what I do when I steal our dishes for the fish  

If it's tail biting, he'll get bored in that bottle and it'll get worse. Switching containers on him may help with that, as long as the water is consistent. {aka if it's room temp, treated, do the same with the new container} He'll not consider the new container his tank for a bit, which will make him explore and help with the boredom aspect of tail biting. My Jazz, avatar fishy, has half a tail right now >.< I have to keep rearranging his tank every time I do water changes or he'll bite it off.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

beasley said:


> is that what kind of fish he is?? here i am thinking he was a half moon. yeah i got him on a whim so i just got the plants and a divider in the meantime..im planning on adding gravel and such. and more plants just not sure which. cuz i am VERY new to this betta thing but im in love already  its just soo hard cuz im on such a budget especially with a baby on the wayy!!
> 
> 
> :/
> ...



Betta splendens is the genus species, there are alot of fish classified as bettas, the splendens are the most common and popular, the half moon refers to his tail type. I love his coloring! also welcome to the forum, Im glad you are in love with your new fishy friend already


----------

